# Siemens Logo für Gartenbahn



## andreas.lgb (17 März 2014)

Ein Hallo in die Runde,
ich habe mich gerade angemeldet, da ich ein etwas "exotisches" Problem habe. Bin schon etwas älter und über 15 Jahre von Elektro fern! Als ich gelernt habe waren noch Röhren aktuell;-)
Wir sind hier ein kleiner Verein mit einer Personen befördernden Gartenbahn, (amtsdeutsch aus). Problem ganz einfach und für Spezies hier bestimmt kein Problem.
Wir haben: eine 12v Logo,(will keine 230v auf den Schienen!) und eine Gleiskreuzung die nur in einer Richtung befahren wird.


Habe versucht ein Bild der Situation zu laden. Jedes Gleis soll vor der Kreuzung ein Signal mit rot/grün bekommen. Gleiskontakte sind Schließer, jeweils vor der Kreuzung und zur Freigabe nach der Kreuzung. Der Zug gibt durch mehrere Achsen auch mehrere Impulse(deshalb keine Relais). Bei gleichzeitiger Kontaktgabe soll ein Gleis Vorrang haben.
Hoffe Ihr lacht mich nicht aus und könnt mir (uns) helfen!
Danke, Andreas


----------



## Blockmove (17 März 2014)

Und wie kann man dir helfen bzw. was ist jetzt die konkrete Frage?
Die Impulszahl ist zumindest kein Problem.
Der 1. Impuls vor der Kreuzung schaltet auf Rot.
Der 1. Impuls nach der Kreuzung schaltet auf Grün.
Bei der Logo kannst du S/R-Blöcke dafür verwenden.

Das ganze würde würde auch so mit Relais funktionieren (Stichwort: Selbsthaltung)

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## hucki (17 März 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Der 1. Impuls vor der Kreuzung schaltet auf Rot.
> Der 1. Impuls nach der Kreuzung schaltet auf Grün.
> Bei der Logo kannst du S/R-Blöcke dafür verwenden.
> 
> Das ganze würde würde auch so mit Relais funktionieren (Stichwort: Selbsthaltung)


Halte ich nicht für so gut, wegen der vielen Achsen.

Ich würde als Basis für die Signale Vor-/Rückwärtszähler verwenden, die die Impulse/Achsen vor der Kreuzung hoch und nach der Kreuzung wieder runter zählen.
Solange noch eine Achse im Zähler steckt, ist die Kreuzung belegt und das Gegengleis hat Rot. Das erfordert natürlich eine sichere Kontaktabgabe jeder Achse, sonst könnte der Zähler im Belegtbereich bleiben, obwohl alle Waggons wieder raus sind. Das wäre aber gleichzeitig auch der Vorteil der Zählerei, falls sich wirklich mal was ungewollt entkoppelt.





Das könnte man natürlich noch mit Gleisabschaltungen und/oder manuellen Resets erweitern.


----------



## andreas.lgb (17 März 2014)

Hallo Dieter,
schon richtig mit der Selbsthaltung. Aber die Relais müssen gegenseitig verriegelt(?) werden und ein Gleis soll Vorrang haben. Was pssiert wenn doch Mal (rein zufällig) beide Züge im selben Moment über einen Kontakt fahren? Ich will nicht groß mit Relais arbeiten, das geht doch mit der Logo bestimmt einfacher und sicherer?
Gruß Andreas


----------



## andreas.lgb (17 März 2014)

Hallo,
jetzt der Nächste, schon Mal Danke! Bitte keine Zähler, Dreck auf dem Gleis und nichts stimmt mehr! Gleisabschaltungen? Auf dem Gleis liegt höchstens 0-Potential, wir fahren mit Akku, Benzin oder Dampf!
Danke, Andreas


----------



## PN/DP (17 März 2014)

Wie weit sind die Gleiskontakte von der Kreuzung entfernt? Besonders die nach der Kreuzung? Paßt da ein Zug dazwischen bzw. werden die erst betätigt, wenn der Zug die Kreuzung vollständig verlassen hat?

Harald


----------



## andreas.lgb (17 März 2014)

Hallo Harald,
der Kontakt vor der Kreuzung soll "weit" weg und nach der Kreuzung auch erst nach maximaler Zuglänge!
Danke Andreas


----------



## 190B (17 März 2014)

Vielleicht kannst Du Dich ja mit der Variante anfreunden.....


----------



## andreas.lgb (17 März 2014)

Hallo 190B (?)
Langsam funktionieren meine grauen Zellen wieder, nur was ist M1 in deinem Plan?
Gruß Andreas
Sorry, bin wirklich nicht ganz o.k. ein Marker! Danke schon Mal, war heut ein langer Tag!


----------



## hucki (17 März 2014)

Oder z.B. so - mit Speicherung des Besetzt-Impulses des Rot-Gleises (Gleis 1 hat Vorrang):


----------



## andreas.lgb (17 März 2014)

Ich bedanke mich schon bei Allen, ein tolles Forum! Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, so schnelle Antwort und das mich einer ernst nimmt!
Baue die Woche mal eine Probeschaltung auf und hoffe das mich meine antiquarische Version 1.0 nicht "sitzen" läßt!
Gruß Andreas


----------



## hucki (17 März 2014)

andreas.lgb schrieb:


> ... und hoffe das mich meine antiquarische Version 1.0 nicht "sitzen" läßt!


Meinst Du die LOGO!-Version 0BA1?

Da mußt Du aber sowohl die Version von 190B, als auch meine "erheblich umbauen", um die Restriktionen der 0BA1 zu erfüllen.



So würde meine dann aussehen:


----------



## PN/DP (18 März 2014)

Hmm, beide Ampeln zeigen gleichzeitig grün?
Ich habe spontan an Varianten mit nur 1 Rot/Grün-FlipFlop gedacht.

Harald


----------



## hucki (18 März 2014)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Hmm, beide Ampeln zeigen gleichzeitig grün?


Ist bei der Bahn m.W.n. mittlerweile üblich (seit Einführung Streckenblock). Bedingt aber natürlich, dass sich die Belegt-Gleiskontakte min. im Bremsabstand vor dem Signal befinden. Und wegen deren Länge gibt's die Vorsignale.


----------



## andreas.lgb (18 März 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe heute meinen Rechner "vergewaltigt" und die alte Softwareversion 1.0 aufgespielt. Hucki das Programm läuft in der Simulation prima, Danke!
könnte man trotzdem was machen, das Ruhe/Grundstellung "Rot" zeigt?
Neue Software habe ich mir heut bestellt, eine neue Logo brauch ich auch noch, meine ist doch nur für 230v und das geht nicht! Das alte Kabel geht auch nicht, mein Rechner hat keine serielle Schnittstelle mehr und der USB-Adapter funktioniert auch nicht. Aber jetzt habe ich angefangen, nun muß es zu Ende gebracht werden!
Gruß Andreas


----------



## hucki (18 März 2014)

Meinst Du so in etwa:








PS: Habe als B003 einen Stromstoßschalter verwendet, dann kannst Du über die Parameter von B003 auch im laufenden Betrieb der LOGO! den Vorrang ändern.

[EDIT] War wohl ein typischer Schnellschuß und funktioniert daher nicht wie eigentlich gewünscht! Hätte mir auch mal Haralds Lösung ansehen sollen, wo er ja schon zeigt, wie man's richtig macht.[/EDIT]


----------



## hucki (18 März 2014)

Im letzten Programm von mir hat sich bestimmt ein Denkfehler eingeschlichen, weil sich das Vorranggleis das Grün zurückholen kann.


Da muss ich wohl noch mal besser/genauer programmieren/nachdenken.


----------



## hucki (18 März 2014)

So dürfte besser sein, allerdings läßt sich damit der Vorrang nicht wie gedacht über die Parametrierung des Stromstossrelais einstellen.
Deshalb hab' ich mal ein wenig weiter 'rum gespielt und jetzt hat bei gleichzeitigem Betätigen der Besetztmelder immer der jenige das Nachsehen, der die Kreuzung zuletzt überfahren hat:





PS: Wenn Du B003, B004 und B007 wegläßt, hat immer der Vorrang, der zuletzt über die Kreuzung gefahren ist. Also genau umgekehrt.


----------



## hucki (18 März 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> PS: Wenn Du B003, B004 und B007 wegläßt, hat immer der Vorrang, der zuletzt über die Kreuzung gefahren ist. Also genau umgekehrt.


Da könnte man z.B. auch mit einem Schalter zwischen beiden Varianten umschalten:


----------



## andreas.lgb (18 März 2014)

Hallo hucki,
wir lassen es mal für Heute, meine alte Software erkennt Deine Ver.4 nicht und in Deiner Zeichnung sind diese & mit Pfeil, die kenne ich nicht.
Muß immer erst Alles neu "malen" zum probieren. Melde mich über Mail wenn ich meine neue Software habe.
Danke und Gruß Andreas


----------



## hucki (18 März 2014)

Und der Vollständigkeit halber noch Vorrang immer bei Gleis 1:


----------



## hucki (18 März 2014)

andreas.lgb schrieb:


> Hallo hucki,
> wir lassen es mal für Heute, meine alte Software erkennt Deine Ver.4 nicht und in Deiner Zeichnung sind diese & mit Pfeil, die kenne ich nicht.
> Muß immer erst Alles neu "malen" zum probieren. Melde mich über Mail wenn ich meine neue Software habe.


Ja, das funktioniert so alles erst ab Version 0BA4. Ansonsten muß man einiges per Hand erstellen.
Hab' ich jetzt nicht gemacht, da Du von 'ner neuen Version gesprochen hast, die Du bestellt hast.

Die UNDs mit Pfeilen sind Flanken, also immer nur einen Zyklus auf 1, wenn die Bedingungen wahr sind.


----------



## 190B (18 März 2014)

andreas.lgb schrieb:


> Hallo hucki,
> wir lassen es mal für Heute, meine alte Software erkennt Deine Ver.4 nicht und in Deiner Zeichnung sind diese & mit Pfeil, die kenne ich nicht.
> Muß immer erst Alles neu "malen" zum probieren. Melde mich über Mail wenn ich meine neue Software habe.
> Danke und Gruß Andreas



Hier kannst Du kostenlos auf die aktuelle LOGO! Soft Comfort Version upgraden (nicht updaten).

https://www.automation.siemens.com/...demo-software/Seiten/Default.aspx?HTTPS=REDIR

Siehe auch den Anhang.

Das "& mit Pfeil" ist eine positive Flankenauswertung.

Welche LOGO! (Hardware) hast Du denn (die letzten 4 Zeichen, 0BAx)?


----------



## 190B (18 März 2014)

hucki schrieb:


> ......die Version von B190, als auch meine......



Also bitte, ich nenne Dich ja auch nicht "uckih"....


----------



## hucki (18 März 2014)

190B schrieb:


> Also bitte, ich nenne Dich ja auch nicht "uckih"....


Sh.., na das ist mir ja peinlich.


Wenigstens die Namen seiner Freunde sollte man doch kennen.


Btw., wenn auch OT - welchen Hintergrund hat denn Dein Nick?


----------



## andreas.lgb (18 März 2014)

Hallo, vertragt Euch!
Was ich hier habe ist alles "Urschleim". Software 1.0 , Logo ..0BA1, serielles Kabel und altes Handbuch. Stammt aus Zeiten als ich Arbeiten mußte ;-)
Jetzt hab ich Alles neu bestellt und warte, und warte........
Wenn ich Alles habe, melde ich mich wieder und wenn Ihr wirklich wollt, finden wir(!) eine schöne Lösung!
Gruß, Andreas


----------



## hucki (18 März 2014)

Wenn ich mir den Thread so ansehe - wir wollen eindeutig.


----------



## 190B (18 März 2014)

Hallo andreas.lgb,

hucki und ich vertragen uns schon, da ist ist nur ein freundschaftliches Sticheln...

Und ja, wir wollen (setze mal hucki's Einverständnis voraus).

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch, betrifft auch den Einwand von PN/DP:
Wie soll denn die Ampelgrundstellung aussehen? Beide Gleise erstmal rot, wie von PN/DP überlegt, oder beide Grün oder ein Gleis Vorrang?


----------



## hucki (18 März 2014)

andreas.lgb schrieb:


> könnte man trotzdem was machen, das Ruhe/Grundstellung "Rot" zeigt?


Wenn ich Andreas richtig verstanden habe, dann normalerweise beide Rot.
Mit Belegung eines Gleises erhält es (wenn möglich) Grün.


----------



## andreas.lgb (23 März 2014)

Hallo Jungs, ich bin wieder da!
Habe jetzt eine neue 12/24RC 0BA6 und die Comfort 7.0
Wollte gestern einen Versuchsaufbau mit hucki´s Variante V4 machen und nichts geht! Ich bekomme nichts auf die Logo "aufgespielt". Mein altes serielles Kabel mit USB-Adapter will nicht (noch USB V1.1 evtl. der Grund?). Das neue China-USB-Kabel (Treiber ließ sich nur mit Wiederwillen installieren) will auch nicht, obwohl es jetzt richtig erkannt wird. Langsam habe ich die Schnau..... voll. Warum gibt es keine seriellen Schnittstellen mehr? Na mal sehen.....
Andreas


----------



## 190B (23 März 2014)

Hast Du in der LOGO! Software unter
Extras > Optionen > Schnittstelle
die richtige COM-Schnittstelle ausgewählt?

Die emulierte COM-Schnittstelle des USB-Adapters wird nur angezeigt, wenn der Adapter gesteckt ist.
Im Anhang mal Screenshots, wie es bei mir aussieht, ohne und mit Adapter.


----------



## andreas.lgb (23 März 2014)

Hallo 190B
Ja, zeigt mir hier auch verschiedene Schnittstellen an, je nachdem welches Kabel ich nehme. Vermute im China-Kabel ist ein "Wurm" drin (ließt man oft im Web, Kabel=Müll) und mein altes Kabel mit USB-Adapter unterstützt nur USB 1.1
Gruß Andreas


----------



## 190B (23 März 2014)

Ich habe mir vor kurzem diesen USB-Adapter zugelegt, funktioniert einwandfrei. Von der CD die Treiber installiert, alles i.O.

*Digitus DA-70156 USB Seriell Adapter USB 2.0*


----------



## andreas.lgb (23 März 2014)

Hallo 190B,
einen neuen Adapter habe ich mir gestern auch in der Bucht gekauft und hoffe das dann Alles "funktionuckelt"! Also nochmals warten ;-)
Gruß Andreas


----------



## Blockmove (23 März 2014)

Das mit den USB-Comport-Adaptern ist schon ein Drama.
Die besten Erfahrungen hab ich bislang mit Adaptern mit FDTI-Chipsatz gemacht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## hucki (23 März 2014)

andreas.lgb schrieb:


> ... mein altes Kabel mit USB-Adapter unterstützt nur USB 1.1


Das sollte aber 'ne USB 2.0 auf den 1.1-Modus runterschalten?!


Meine melden dann jedenfalls immer, dass deshalb nicht die volle Geschwindigkeit nicht nutzbar ist.


----------

